# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Emmerdale Hour Long Episode

## Richie_lecturer

This is scheduled for next Thursday (24th) at 7pm.  

Another head to head with EE on the way. 

Who will win this time?What will you be watching?What will you be recording?

----------


## alan45

For me it will have to be Emmerdale. The return of the Chuckle Brothers did give EE a short term boost in viewing figure but now its back to the same old routine. It will depend on the TF who actually has the highest number of viewers. Of course if TPTB at Elstree were to announce that Nigel Hardwood was to take his shirt off then I daresay Eastenders would have about 20 million viewers  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think emerdale will win this one as they have won all the other previous times the programmes went head to head

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well if the GBP like looking at oak trees then so be it.  

Emmerdale for me too.  It's still brilliant atm, particularly this week.

Emmerdale may win, but a so-called 'resurgent' EE might be tougher to beat this time, despite a 30 minute head start.

----------


## alan45

> Well if the GBP like looking at oak trees then so be it.  
> 
> Emmerdale for me too.  It's still brilliant atm, particularly this week.
> 
> Emmerdale may win, but a so-called *'resurgent'*  EE might be tougher to beat this time, despite a 30 minute head start.


Insurgent more likely with all this violence  :Ninja:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes the EE interfada.

----------


## xCharliex

Woo hooo Emmerdale obviously! Its ok i have Sky + so ill watch EE after  :Smile:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

It will be EastEnders for me!!
I am a hugeeeeee EastEnders fan,and i also absolutely loveee Emmerdale,but Ãastenders is better i think,but will watch the repeat on ITV2.

----------


## Chris_2k11

EastEnders for me im afraid! Although it depends if anything really good is going to be happening in Emmerdale...  :Ponder:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well seeing as it's an extended episode the chances of something big happening are a bit more likely.  :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

i am denfinately watching emmerdale! i have read the spoilers, and emmerdale is going to be a lot better! though i will watch ee later anyways

----------


## chance

i will be watching emmerdale,if grant was still in ee to team up with phil it might be a different story but now its just the same old rubbish so def ed for me!

----------


## Tamzi

It's the dingles and Kings in spain, so it's noting major but it does have a good storyline running through it. I will proably flick between the two as which ever one I record on my TV I have to watch!!!!!!!
xxx

----------


## Jemma

I'll watch Emmerdale but it doesn't seem like as big a storyline as they normally do if its an hour long episode..

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Saw an advert for this late last night on ITV.  Looked quite good.  Pollard and co will be in it as well, along with the Dingles.  Nice clip of Lisa smashing Eric in the face.    :Smile:

----------


## samantha nixon

ill probably watch ee as my sis never misses it

----------


## Tamzi

I know Carl says he still loves Chas when Del tries to kiss him! 
xxx

----------


## Keating's babe

Easties for me.... unless I get too engrossed in Emmerdale and can't be bothered to switch stations.  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> EastEnders for me im afraid! Although it depends if anything really good is going to be happening in Emmerdale...


I've changed my mind lol. This is quite a good episode so im gonna tape EastEnders   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Who's a good boy then?!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Just found out that next Thursday's episode is also an hour long.   :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Just found out that next Thursday's episode is also an hour long.


What's the special occassion?   :EEK!:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Tom snogs Sadie.    :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Arghhhhhh!   :EEK!:  Definitely BBC1 for me then im afraid!   :EEK!:

----------


## Keating's babe

Not another hour-long episode.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

EE will get my vote this time - who wants to watch Sadie and Tom kiss?   :EEK!:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

It will be EastEnders again for me aswell,but i'll watch the EmmerDale repeat on ITV2.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Not another hour-long episode.  
> 
> EE will get my vote this time - who wants to watch Sadie and Tom kiss?


noone - but jimmy's reaction will be hilarious!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Don't forget, 7pm tonight!

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

Sadie and Tom snogging is going to be painstakingly hilarious, I'll have to bring tissues with me as I know I will literally be weeping with laughter.

 The funniest part of all is that Tom thinks he stands a chance!!!!   :Cheer:   :Cheer: 

 And of course that all his kids get really p****d off with him. Should be great!   :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I bet Annie Walker will be most distressed by tonight's developments.  "What's me Billy doing now?" 

[showing my age]

----------


## samantha nixon

it was well good and sadie and matthew ah

----------


## xCharliex

I know im so glad they gave into their feelings! cant wait until everyone finds out, i hope they stay together

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

Sadie is just a money-grabbing cow.

 Think about it, in a soap village everybody is somehow romantically linked, for example (I am aware that most of these people don't love each other I am just using them as a link to get to her LOL):

 Let's just say:

 Betty loves Jarvis who loves Edna who loves Len who loves Pearl who loves Rodney who loves Diane who loves Jack who loves Louise who loves Matthew who loves Del who loves Jimmy who loves Kelly who loves Bob who loves Viv who loves Marlon who loves Donna who loves Carl who loves Dawn who loves Zak who loves Lisa who loves Shadrach who loves Paul who loves Ivan who loves Toni who loves Tom who loves Sadie who loves......




 herself.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 So she sort of ruins it!!!   :Rotfl:

----------


## xCharliex

:Ponder:   ok luv!

Well from what i can see she genuinley loves Matthew and i hope they stay together

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> ok luv!
> 
> Well from what i can see she genuinley loves Matthew and i hope they stay together


 I beg to differ lol. But we're all allowed our opinions.

 I do wish that there was a little more love in the soap world though, let alone the real world!   :Smile:  

 I mean, look what they're doing to Patrick and Yolande in EE!! I would have thought they were the couple of all couples to stay together forever! But no!   :EEK!:

----------


## feelingyellow

lol, sadie does love herself (that's very obvious) and she loves money aswell - i suppose she may love matthew (but i'm not really sure at this stage) it depends would she ever save her own life before matthews or choose money or matthew?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Betty loves Jarvis who loves Edna who loves Len who loves Pearl who loves Rodney who loves Diane who loves Jack who loves Louise who loves Matthew who loves Del who loves Jimmy who loves Kelly who loves Bob who loves Viv who loves Marlon who loves Donna who loves Carl who loves Dawn who loves Zak who loves Lisa who loves Shadrach who loves Paul who loves Ivan who loves Toni who loves Tom who loves Sadie who loves......
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  herself.   
> 
>  So she sort of ruins it!!!


Wow, that certainly adds a new twist to the game, Six Degrees of Separation!

----------


## xCharliex

> I beg to differ lol. But we're all allowed our opinions.
> 
>  I do wish that there was a little more love in the soap world though, let alone the real world!   
> 
>  I mean, look what they're doing to Patrick and Yolande in EE!! I would have thought they were the couple of all couples to stay together forever! But no!


Kim Tate was exactly the same! The two characters are both very similar, yeah Claire is a much better actress, but im sure if someone else played the role your judgement would be different

----------


## samantha nixon

i agree with you charlie and i think she genuinly loves matthew and i hope there happy (which they arent for long)

----------


## xCharliex

> i agree with you charlie and i think she genuinly loves matthew and i hope there happy (which they arent for long)


Thanx hun glad someone agrees with me for once on this situation

----------

